# Paris to Auvergne?



## ValHam (Oct 15, 2014)

I would like to go by car from Paris to Auvergne - Anyone drive this route?  What can you see and how long?  What is the drive like?  Thanks


----------



## Xpat (Oct 15, 2014)

ValHam said:


> I would like to go by car from Paris to Auvergne - Anyone drive this route?  What can you see and how long?  What is the drive like?  Thanks



I drove from Paris through Auvergne last year, on the way to the French Riviera. It's an easy but boring 4 hour drive on toll highways (expensive) to Clermont Ferrand (the capital). There are some nice hikes in the Volcano nature park nearby. Highly recommend a restaurant called "Amphitryon Capucine". Further south is Le Puy-en-Velay, a town nestled between volcanic spires, with a spectacular chapel built atop one of the spires.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Oct 19, 2014)

*Easy drive*

We did this enroute to Chateau du Maulmont t/s in Randan.  Toll motorway and easy drive.  To see the area you have to go off the beaten path- Moulins, Puy-en-Valey, Puy de Dome, Vichy, etc.


----------

